
Getafix: How Facebook tools learn to fix bugs automatically - jameshart
https://code.fb.com/developer-tools/getafix-how-facebook-tools-learn-to-fix-bugs-automatically/
======
moneil971
Asterix fans?

~~~
mateo411
Nah, just Druid fans.

------
vokep
zuckerberg please stop. too damn fast. If facebook is the first AGI - god save
us all

